# USA Digital Sprint Nextel Dealer



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

For all of your Sprint Nextel needs, business' and individuals, please contact me! Cindy Dollar - 850-232-8737 or 186*111*1035 on the radio. 

We have 3 stores in the Gulf Coast area - 

USA Digital, 707 N Pace Blvd, Pensacola, USA Digital, 3493 Gulf Breeze Parkway, Gulf Breeze, and USA Digital located on Ferdon Blvd in Crestview, in the Walmart shopping plaza. We are locally owned and operated. 

I've already received calls from fellow PFF'rs, and I would like to thank you for your business! :bowdown

Call me!!:angel


----------

